
Launching Processes on Linux - matt_d
https://zatrazz.github.io/Launching-Process/
======
loa-in-backup
> To try and fix this performance issue, UNIX-like system started to provide
> the vfork syscall. It was standardized by POSIX and it behaves similar to
> fork with two important differences:

> \- The child share all the memory with parent, including all mmap segments
> and the stack (with some exceptions such as memory lock created by mlock or
> mlockall).

> \- Parent execution is halted until the child either call execve functions
> or _exit.

If the execution can't continue in parallel, then it doesn't seem really that
useful

